# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colectar na zona de Sines

## CarlosMaia

Boas 
Como diz o titulo alguem conhece uma zona onde se possa colectar água na zona de Sines?
É que os próximos tempos a água terá que vir de lá :Xmascheers: 
Abraço e feliz Natal para todos
Carlos Maia

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Podes ir até Vila Nova de Milfontes?
na costa Vicentina tens várias hipoteses até Vila Nova de Milfontes
Praia das Furnas
http://www.360portugal.com/Distritos...nas/index.html

Praia do Farol
Segue o mapa para norte e encontrarás muitas praias boas até chegares a Sines. O mapa foi tirado para localizar o "Klemens" e a partir daí até Sines tens muitas possibilidades.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=p...&t=k&z=16&om=1

Praia do Patacho
http://rinoblog.blogspot.com/2005_08_01_archive.html
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/printthre...4661/type/post

Em Porto Covo tens várias com bandeira azul
http://portocovo.planetaclix.pt/Praias/praias_P.html

Espero que te ajude
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

